# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Cliffside Beach

## FantasyMaps

A lot of my recent battlemaps sent adventurers exploring all manners of caves and sewers, so it was nice to finally go outside for some time under the sun.
Not a tropical paradise, but a more than suitable location for a peaceful picnic. Or a thrilling encounter with some pirates and whatever inhabits the now collapsed tower at the top!

----------


## Adfor

Beautiful! I just love your cliffs, they are very unique.

Cheers!

IR

----------


## arsheesh

Great looking VTT map!  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Welcome! This is a very nice map with a cool style.

----------


## FantasyMaps

> Beautiful! I just love your cliffs, they are very unique.


 Thank you! Cliffs are among my favorite things to draw. Landscapes of Scotland are a big inspiration.




> Great looking VTT map!





> Welcome! This is a very nice map with a cool style.


Thank you!

----------


## ThomasR

Nice one ! Welcome aboard FantasyMaps !  :Smile:

----------


## FantasyMaps

> Nice one ! Welcome aboard FantasyMaps !


Thank you! Better late than never!

----------


## Ratapult

> A lot of my recent battlemaps sent adventurers exploring all manners of caves and sewers, so it was nice to finally go outside for some time under the sun.
> Not a tropical paradise, but a more than suitable location for a peaceful picnic. Or a thrilling encounter with some pirates and whatever inhabits the now collapsed tower at the top!


Unusual subject for the angle :-)

Its got me thinking out of the box - thanks for submitting

----------


## Bogie

Excellent Battlemap!

----------

